# Netzwerk > Anbindung an die Aussenwelt >  Anbindung Cloud-Speicher per davfs sehr langsam

## michel_vaclav

Hallo,

ich habe ein Speicherpaket von IONOS per davfs in mein lokales Dateisystem eingebunden. 
Genauer: openSUSE 15.4, Eintrag in der fstab (mountet den Speicher nach /tmp/ionos (ein entsprechender "secrets"-Eintrag mit Kennung und Passwort ist auch angelegt).
Beim Boot des Systems ist das übergeordnete IONOS-Verzeichnis in /tmp verfügbar.
Da auf dem Speicher eine Verzeichnisstruktur angelegt ist, habe ich über symbolische Links Unterverzeichnisse des Cloud-Speichers in mein Home-Verzeichnis gelegt. Das funktioniert auch alles.

Aber: sobald ich anfange Dateien zu kopieren (von und in die Cloud) friert das System weitestgehend ein. Erst wenn die Lese-bzw. Schreibvorgänge beendet sind, ist das System wieder benutzbar (ich beobachte den Datenverkehr auf der Fritzbox).

Klar: meine Bandbreite ist mit 50Mbit/s und einem Upload von 12Mbit/s nicht überragend. Aber muss da gleich das ganze System blockiert sein?
Frage: Gibt es Tuning-Stellschrauben, mit denen man das System etwas geschmeidiger bekommt?

Falls die Info nötig ist: ich benutze KDE und als Dateimanager den Dolphin.

Danke für Tipps

michel_vaclav

----------


## nopes

Zum einen kannst du das Debugging aktivieren und dann im Log prüfen was da so lange braucht
Kurze Suche zum Thema ergibt, das PROPFIND ein mögliche Ursache ist - gui_optimize 1
Außerdem soll es helfen, das Locking zu deaktivieren - use_locks 0

sa https://linux.die.net/man/5/davfs2.conf

----------


## michel_vaclav

Danke, ich bin der Sache dann etwas mehr auf die Schliche gekommen. In einem der Verzeichnisse liegen mehrere 100MB große Backups. Offensichtlich lädt davfs zunächst jede Datei einmal runter (sieht man im Cache immer größer werden), bis sie vollständig geladen wurde, um sie danach gleich wieder zu löschen. Für mich als Laien sieht es so aus, als ob da erst eine "Datenbank" aufgebaut werden muss.
Hoffe bloß, dass dieser Index nicht bei jedem Neustart neu erstellt werden muss. Das macht bei 250GB keinen Spaß.

Nachtrag: offensichtlich ist das eine Endlosschleife. Denn kaum ist das Indizieren einmal erledigt und man wechselt im Dolphin in ein anderes Unterverzeichnis, beginnt der Spaß von Neuem. irgendwie muss ich dem System abgewöhnen, irgend was zu cachen... (keine Ahnung, ob das eine gute Idee ist.).

----------


## nopes

Evt hilft es im Dolphin die Vorschau (oder wie es da auch heißen mag) zu deaktiveren.

----------

